# Skaven oh god so many models dear lord...



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I am about to have 2 battalions and a megaforce of Skaven dropped on me. Alongside this I have the Island of Blood kit and Queek Headtaker. This means I have...

Queek, a Warlord, a Warlock Engineer, one Master Moulder with 2 Rat Ogres, and 40 Clanrats with 2 Weapon teams.

Once the HORDE of models reaches my doorstep, I'll have 80 more Clanrats, 20 plague monks, 2 more Rat Ogres, 3 Pack Masters, and 6 giant rats....I have never played a game of WFB in my life. I'm not sure what's in the MegaForce, so that isn't being counted. What the hell should I run out of this force? How should I equip them?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

id go to the skaven area and look ad what advice people are giving on other peoples armies 

im not a skaven player but this might help 

(btw thats a lot of models)


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

So you should have 160 Clan rats, 40 stormvermin, 60 Plague monks, 1 Plague furnace/screaming bell, 6 Rat Ogres, 24 Rats (not counting the ones you could make from the plague monk box), 2 weapon teams,1 engineer, 1 warlord,queek and a WLC/PCC.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Well that might get you close to a 2000 point list :laugh:

In general I find that plague monks to be a great heavy hitting unit, but can be really shot up if they do not have some other unit to shield them. Personally I would suggest a unit or two of slaves with shields to defend them. 

Besides that I would suggest a couple of core blocks of skaven with hand weapons and shields or a large block with spears and shields. Also make sure to give any non-slave unit full command groups.

Giant rats are not great, but can be used to screen other units.

For characters engineers are always fun to have around, and plague priests are a good durable choice.

Besides that choose whatever looks fun for you.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

why give full command? 

muso and standard are vital to low LD armies like skaven, but paying 10sih pts for +1 attack isnt worth it IMO.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

dude you will have close to 300 models with the mega force I know your pain I am starting them to. We will go insane together trust me.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

khrone forever said:


> why give full command?
> 
> muso and standard are vital to low LD armies like skaven, but paying 10sih pts for +1 attack isnt worth it IMO.


I have found that the +1 A while not the best can be helpful, not to mention if you have a character with the unit and you receive a challenge then you can send your champion to fight instead that way your character can still slaughter basic troops instead.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Champions are there to protect Skaven Characters from getting involved in Challenges. This way they can still kill Rank and File without declining the invitation and leading from the rear.

And those numbers are way past a 3000 point list.

*Ninja'd!*


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Not really 100 of those clan rats will probably be slaves so thats like 200 points, 60 clan rats is only 240 points but the 60 plague monks is whats gonna be soaking up a load of points 420...Id say this list is closer to 1850.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh god.....I don't even know what to do with this. I need to pick up the army book fast.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Going by exact numbers of stuff here I summarise that you have the following:

Warlord Queek
Warlord (Best to use as a BSB Chieftain however)
Warlock Engineer
Grey Seer (Need Seperate Base)
Plague Priest (Need Seperate Base)
160 Clanrats (20 with Spears)
40 Stormvermin
18 Giant Rats (3 Packmasters for them)
Poisoned Wind Mortar
Warpfire Thrower
60 Plague Monks
8 Rat Ogres (3 Packmasters and Master Moulder for them)
Plague Furnace/Screaming Bell (Depends on which is built)
Plagueclaw Catapult/Warp Lightning Cannon (Depends on which is built)


Firstly might I congratulate you on recieving quite a lot of crap in the near present!

As an army list I would be tempted to build the Plague Furnace and the Warp Lightning Cannon out of the choices available for their kits. Then as a general 2000 point army consider getting Queek amongst the Stormvermin horde and have a largish horde of clanrats either side (50 should do). Then a scary unit of the Plague Monks (45 with the Plague Banner is great) with the Plague Furnace and Priest on top. Additional Magical Support can come with the Engineer and have the Warp Lightning Cannon as war machine back up. Don't forget the BSB!

Alternatively instead of Queek use a Grey Seer and have the similar set up as mentioned except that Queek can be used as a basic Warlord in this case. Also with the points freed by ditching the Furnace and possibly the Plague Monks you can then field all 8 Rat Ogres which will hit decently against most stuff. The Giant Rats can annoy the hell out of the opposing army or even if lucky outflank the enemy and flank charge although I personally reccomend gettting more rats to make the unit worthwhile as 18 is far too small for a Skaven unit (excepting Gutter Runners and Plague Censers of course).

If you fancy expanding then getting a second Warp Lightning Cannon could be decent as well as including specialist units from any of the 4 Greater Clans.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

My advice: keep the "clanrats" without armour seperate for slave units. You can never have enough slaves!

Good rule of thumb for skaven armies seems to be around 1 model per 10 points. So in a 2000p games, you should have about 200 bodies to expend (yes, that's the word you are looking for). 

I keep 2 units of clanrats around as well as bunker units and to get those tasty weaponteams in. Some slaves for tarpits and then some extras.

a unit of ratogres is a pretty decent hammer unit, if a bit fragile. Monks pushing a plague furnace is also a pretty decent hammer unit. Run them 45 + furnace to get horde formation with 6 units deep to protect your rankbonus. 

Other then that, if you are getting the megaforce, I'd go for a warplightning cannon over a plagueclaw catapult. The bell/furnace would be a furnace to go with the monks. This also gives you a free greyseer on foot with some minor basrwork. The ratogre is also usefull to convert. 

But what you have mentioned here, is the basics of a really good skaven army. About the only thing you'd probably want a little more of, is your rares (extra warplightning cannons, a hell pit abomination or even the doomwheel) and they are all viable imo.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

elmir said:


> My advice: keep the "clanrats" without armour seperate for slave units. You can never have enough slaves!
> 
> Good rule of thumb for skaven armies seems to be around 1 model per 10 points. So in a 2000p games, you should have about 200 bodies to expend (yes, that's the word you are looking for).
> 
> ...


This is good stuff. Thanks, +rep!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Going by exact numbers of stuff here I summarise that you have the following:
> 
> Warlord Queek
> Warlord (Best to use as a BSB Chieftain however)
> ...


Again, thanks to you. This is why I love Heresy, lots of great minds. +rep to you as well!


----------

